# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  دليل نسخة الاندرويد تطبيق Hao123 وشرح مميزاته

## دالـيا

*اليوم نقدم لكم مراجعة وتقييم للنسخة المحمولة من موقع hao123* *
أولاً هذا الموقع لمن لا يعرفه هو أحد أول دلائل المواقع العربية، 
ودليل المواقع في الأصل يقدم العديد من الخدمات تهدف كلها 
لجعل المستخدم يصل لما يريده في الإنترنت من خلال بوابة واحدة.   *     لهذا حين نقيم النسخة المحمولة علينا أن ننظر لها من نفس الزاوية،
 فهل هي تمكن المستخدم من الوصول إلى ما يريده؟           القسم الأول من الموقع
- حين تقوم بفتح نسخة الموبيل من hao123 ستقابلك القائمة التي تحوي المواقع الأكثر زيارة من خلال الموبيل، 
وهي خدمة في حد ذاتها توفر الكثير من المجهود كما توفر تحميل العديد من التطبيقات. 
وفي هذه النقطة تحديداً نجح المطورين في تحقيق سهولة في الإستخدام وسرعة وصول عالية جداً.         القسم الثاني من الموقع، يحتوى على الأخبار، ويمكنك تفنيد الأخبار بحيث يظهر لك أحدث الأخبار فقط، 
أو الأخبار الأهم، أو أخبار مصر، أو أخبار الرياضة، ومن كل المواقع الإخبارية، 
وبهذا ينجح مرة أخرى المطورين في تسهيل عملية الوصول على المستخدم، ويمنحوه القدرة على التخلص من عدد كبير من التطبيقات الإخبارية،
 والتي يساعد توفيرها في تحسين أداء الجهاز وإطالة عمره الإفتراضي.   القسم الأخير من الموقع، ويحتوي على وصلات مباشرة لتطبيقات الأندرويد الأكثر تحميلاً، 
وهو بذلك يوفر مرة أخرى على المستخدمين البحث عن البرامج الجديدة، 
أو الإصدارات الحديثة للبرامج التي يستخدمها.     أما من حيث السرعة والسهولة فالمطورين نجحوا بالفعل في توفير أكبر قدر منهما لكل المستخدمين،
 لكن نعيب عليهم فقط إنهم إختصروا كثيراً نسخة الهاتف،
فلم تأتي بنفس قوة خدمات النسخة الأصلية التي تحوى إلى جانب المواد الإخبارية 
والتطبيقات والمواقع، العديد من الخدمات المفيدة،
 لعلهم يضيفونها في الإصدار الجديد.  *وفى النهاية ارجو ان يكون طرحى قد نال إعجابكم .  * **  *والان مع التحميل .    *  *رابط مباشر من جوجل بلاى ستور
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * **

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## البوب شريف

_مجهود رائع_

----------

